
Nearly 4M Bitcoins Lost Forever, New Study Says - SirLJ
http://fortune.com/2017/11/25/lost-bitcoins/
======
doug3465
I wonder how many people are struggling financially with btc sitting in
accounts that they will never remember to retrieve.

